# Pentax k1000 --> Pentax k100d? 10d? Canon xti?



## betoseus' (Jun 22, 2007)

Hello,
I readed lots of posts and I figured out that it is not good to spend all your money on the camera body and that there is no big diff between 6mp and 10mp.

I have a pentax k1000, 35mm film camera, 28-70mm 3.5-5.6 Miranda lens/ SMC asahi 2.0 50mm lens and 135mm 2.8 lens. I want to go for digital.

The price of a Canon EOS Xti + 3 lenses + 4gb card is around 900$
The price of a Pentax k10d +1 18-55 lens is around 1000$
The price of a Pentax k100d +1 18-55 lens is around 550$

If im going for 10mp, what should i buy? pentax k10d for Shake Reduction? Or canon... that is cheaper and comes with more acessories

If im going for k100d, does it worth to pay extra 450$ for the k10d? The shake reduction of k10d is also superior than the k100d's

I really don't care about Auto Focus, so I don't mind about using my old lenses

( I'm from Brazil and my english is not very good  so forgive my mistakes ^^ )


----------



## Don Simon (Jun 22, 2007)

betoseus' said:


> Hello,
> I readed lots of posts and I figured out that it is not good to spend all your money on the camera body and that there is no big diff between 6mp and 10mp.


 
Congratulations!  It takes some people a long time to realise the bit about camera bodies. As for the difference between 6 and 10 megapixels, 10 will give you an advantage for cropping - there's a solution; try to avoid situations that require cropping.




betoseus' said:


> If im going for 10mp, what should i buy? pentax k10d for Shake Reduction? Or canon... that is cheaper and comes with more acessories.


 
First, what accessories? Second, IMO the K10d is a better camera than the Canon XTi in many ways. But you're going to hear different opinions on which is a better choice. Canon has far more lenses, flashes etc (their own and third-party) and they are more widely available. And you have the option of upgrading to higher-end bodies including ones with full-frame sensors. So some people consider Canon a better system. Personally I like the quality of Pentax gear and the Pentax system enough that I don't mind occasionally waiting a bit for a lens, but it's a personal thing and you'll really have to make the decision based on what you think your needs and priorities are.



betoseus' said:


> If im going for k100d, does it worth to pay extra 450$ for the k10d? The shake reduction of k10d is also superior than the k100d's.


 
Again it depends on your needs and priorities - and of course whether you can comfortably afford it. The shake reduction works well enough on the K100d. The K10d's real advantages are weather sealing, a much better buffer (for continuous shooting), faster autofocus (and support for new ultra-sonic focusing lenses), IMO better controls and handling, and of course there's the megapixel increase and in general the _potential_ for 'better' images. But to unlock that potential you really need good lenses. Personally I would pretend that you have no lenses already - those lenses will certainly work on the Pentax cameras, but to be honest it probably won't be long before you want something else. Therefore I'd see if you can afford the K10d and one or two really good lenses. If so then do it. If you can only afford the K10d with the kit lens then I would instead go for the K100d and spend the difference on good glass.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 22, 2007)

It would make sense to me to go with Pentax as you already have some lenses that will be compatible with it.

I agree that it's best to look at the system that you would be buying into.  If you are going to switch to Canon (or Nikon), do it sooner rather that later.


----------

